# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  به نظرتون مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم؟شانس کدوم بیشتره؟

## reza_m.d.d

دوستان من میخوام نرم افزار بخونم اونم تو دانشگاه های تهران(شریف-امیرکبیر-بهشتی-تهران-خواجه نصیر-علم وصنعت) یا صنعتی اصفهان((میدونم امسال زیرشاخه ها رو حذف کردن))
من رتبم 523 منطقه3 شد
به نظرتون قبول میشم؟؟؟؟؟اگه آره شانس کدوم بیشتره؟؟؟بهشتی میاد برام؟؟؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

بیا صنعتی اصفهان با هم بخونیم
منم امسال نرم صنعتی میخونم ایشالا

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> بیا صنعتی اصفهان با هم بخونیم
> منم امسال نرم صنعتی میخونم ایشالا


من اول اولویتم تهرانه ببینم برام میگیره یا نه
پارسال یکی از دوستام نه صد و خورده ای شد و اصفهان قبول شد
منم اگه تهران نگیره اصفهان درخدمتت هستم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## 7p7

متاسفانه با اين شرايط ناحيه اي شدن اوضاع براي غير بوميا سخت شده ولي خوب از يه طرف هم ميشه به اقزايش ظرفيت كه شده توي رشته كامپيوتر اميد داشت...

----------


## reza_m.d.d

up

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

براساس آمار پارسال کانون :Yahoo (4): 
شریف و تهران شانستون خیلی کمه ، امیرکبیر ممکنه قبول بشید ولی خب علم و صنعت و بهشتی و خواجه نصیر و صنعتی اصفهان شانستون بالاست...

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> براساس آمار پارسال کانون
> شریف و تهران شانستون خیلی کمه ، امیرکبیر ممکنه قبول بشید ولی خب علم و صنعت و بهشتی و خواجه نصیر و صنعتی اصفهان شانستون بالاست...


اگ اینطور باشه که خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

آقا وسایلتو جمع کن که باید بری تهران :Yahoo (4):  مبارکه :Y (501): 
نتایج اومد بیا اعلام کن کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> آقا وسایلتو جمع کن که باید بری تهران مبارکه
> نتایج اومد بیا اعلام کن کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدی


 :Yahoo (4): 
باشه حتمن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## P_Soofia

*بهشتی و خواجه نصیر به احتمال خیلی زیاد*

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> *بهشتی و خواجه نصیر به احتمال خیلی زیاد*


من خودم از بین گزینه های منطقی نسبت به رتبم دوس دارم بهشتی بیاد

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوستان من میخوام نرم افزار بخونم اونم تو دانشگاه های تهران(شریف-امیرکبیر-بهشتی-تهران-خواجه نصیر-علم وصنعت) یا صنعتی اصفهان((میدونم امسال زیرشاخه ها رو حذف کردن))
> من رتبم 523 منطقه3 شد
> به نظرتون قبول میشم؟؟؟؟؟اگه آره شانس کدوم بیشتره؟؟؟بهشتی میاد برام؟؟؟؟


سراسری تهران قبولید ولی نمیتونم دقیق بگم کدوم رشته کدوم دانشگاه

نرم افزار احتمالش از ای تی بیشتره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## P_Soofia

> سراسری تهران قبولید ولی نمیتونم دقیق بگم کدوم رشته کدوم دانشگاه
> 
> نرم افزار احتمالش از ای تی بیشتره


امسال کامپیوتر گرایش نداره اصلا

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> امسال کامپیوتر گرایش نداره اصلا


امکان نداره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> امکان نداره


راست میگن، گرایشا بعدن تو دانشگاه انتخاب میشن بعد ترم های مشترک، امسال هر سه تا گرایش تحت عنوان مهندسی کامپیوتر یه کدرشته داشتن یا به عبارتی فقد مهندسی کامپیوتر نوشته بود تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته

----------


## P_Soofia

> امکان نداره


باور کنید  :Yahoo (4): 
من خودم انتخای رشته کردم :Yahoo (4): 
ظاهرا میخوان فقط 20تا واحد اختیاری بزارن هر کس بسته به علاقش اون 20 واحدو به نرمافزار یا سخت افزار یا it اختصاص بده یا ترکیبی ازینا

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> باور کنید 
> من خودم انتخای رشته کردم
> ظاهرا میخوان فقط 20تا واحد اختیاری بزارن هر کس بسته به علاقش اون 20 واحدو به نرمافزار یا سخت افزار یا it اختصاص بده یا ترکیبی ازینا


من شنیدم که چون درخواست انتقالی بین گرایشا زیاد بوده تصمیم گرفتن ترم های مشترکشون رو بگذرونن بعد با توجه به معدلا و علاقشون اونجا گرایشارو تعیین کنن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> باور کنید 
> من خودم انتخای رشته کردم
> ظاهرا میخوان فقط 20تا واحد اختیاری بزارن هر کس بسته به علاقش اون 20 واحدو به نرمافزار یا سخت افزار یا it اختصاص بده یا ترکیبی ازینا


نه بین نرم افزار و سخت افزار 20 واحد فرقه 

ولی بین ای تی و نرم افزار بیشتره

بعدشم خود نرم افزار به دو شاخه تقسیم میشه بازی سازی و سیستم های نرم افزاری 

این شاخه تو خود نرم افزار رو کی میخوان معلوم کنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## P_Soofia

> نه بین نرم افزار و سخت افزار 20 واحد فرقه 
> 
> ولی بین ای تی و نرم افزار بیشتره
> 
> بعدشم خود نرم افزار به دو شاخه تقسیم میشه بازی سازی و سیستم های نرم افزاری 
> 
> این شاخه تو خود نرم افزار رو کی میخوان معلوم کنن


*نمیدونم واقعا.
اون 20 واحدیو که گفتم یکی از استادان دانشگاه شریف تو یه ویدئو توضیح داده بود.
امسال نه تنها کامپیوتر بلکه همه مهندسی ها بدون گرایش شدن تو انتخاب سراسری
ولی تو آزاد گرایشاشون مشخص بود*

----------

